# Aircraft Engineers jobs



## Mr P (Jun 10, 2008)

Hello,Im new to this web site and its great to find so many genuine people helping each other,(Especially Dolly).Great information.
I have just completed a skilled Independent Visa for Oz and currently looking for a job so we can start a new life chapter.
Im a licensed Aircraft Engineer with 18 years of experiance,have only just started looking for work and just wondering if anyone has any tips or can help me to find a job.Any assistance is much appreciated.Me and the family cant wait to join you guys.
Also as i have just completed my visa and understand the process if anyone needs help or guidence then im happy to help.
Kind Regards.
Mr.P


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Mr P, 

Welcome to the forum. 

When you say completed the visa I assume you mean it hasn't been approved yet? Usually companies won't offer you a job until you have a visa to work there unless you are being sponsored. There are some job links in the "Please read..." post but not sure if that will work for aircraft engineers. 

Thanks for the offer of help - the more info the better!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Mr P (Jun 10, 2008)

*thanks*

hi,many thanks for the reply.My visa has been approved and in my passport already.i have subscribed with the usual agencies for work but just really want to increase my chances of possible jobs.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Mr.P,

TBH I have no idea what the criteria is for an Aircraft Engineer. I've found these websites that may be of help or utterly useless  Or one of them may give you a link to something else. My husband is in IT so we signed up with about 4 agencies and wrote to 3 companies directly.

So, I guess to try to secure a job, apart from contacting employment agencies, would be to write directly to the companies who would use your skills.

31 Aviation & Transport jobs in QLD - North available now at Byron Employment

Royal Aero Club of Western Australia - Employment Opportunities

Airlines PNG Careers

Do you have an idea of which State/area you would like to live in?

Good Luck! And congratualtions on getting your visas.

Dolly


----------



## rob79 (Jun 5, 2008)

hi mr P,
congrats on getting your visa, i got my skills assessed recently, classed as both electrical & electronic engineer, is the visa process difficult i.e. paperwork etc? we are considering using an agent to file our application but the cost is excessive to say the least. what sort of timeframe had your application? some posts say up to a year until they hear back from a case officer.
thanks,
rob


----------



## Mr P (Jun 10, 2008)

*Visa time frame*

Hi rob.
looking back on my visa application it took 10 weeks for my skills assesment to be processed and it was positive.
Im guessing that you sent it to TRA for assesment and you have given them all the relevant docs IE letters from employers and all certificates etc etc.
After that you need to complete form 47sk for you,which will also include your family in the same doc,their is a lot to fill out.You will also need to complete form 80 for you and your wife and for children if they grown up and going with you.
I sent in my forms 47sk and form 80's in June 2007 via courier.Later on when requested you will have to get police clearances from all countries that you have lived in,this could take some time,I can advise you as regards to uk if needed.best to research this early on and get the required papers ready.but watch how long they are valid for.
You will then need medicals for all the family members.research this now for suitable doctors so you are prepared.You could get a medical done just for your own satisfaction by your doctor so you know that all is ok.The medical is strict be warned,they could even not accept you if your overweight badly.as i said my 47sks and 80s went in June 2007,they appointed a case officer in Jan and asked for my medicals etc at the same time.I received confirmation of my visa at the end of March.
It is a lot of work but think it is well worth it. I used Liveinaustralia to help me and i can honestly say they are fantastic.without them i would of definatly made some mistakes and they are also a good source of information.My skills were on the demand list also which they say puts me as priority for processing.
Hope this helps you out,feel free to pick my brains again if needed.
Mr.P


----------



## Mr P (Jun 10, 2008)

*Hi*

HI Dolly.many thanks for the response.We havent decided which area we want to live yet and trying to be open minded until i can find a job.Maybe you can advise on suitable areas.As a family we enjoy the outdoor life with plenty of variety,we love being close to the beach.We have to children.Our son is 5 and our daughter is just 1 year old.we currently live in the united arab emirates and its very hot,so cooler weather would be nice with some seasons.just the thought of living some where in Australia is exciting and we are very easy going.
Thanks
Mr P


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Mr P said:


> HI Dolly.many thanks for the response.We havent decided which area we want to live yet and trying to be open minded until i can find a job.Maybe you can advise on suitable areas.As a family we enjoy the outdoor life with plenty of variety,we love being close to the beach.We have to children.Our son is 5 and our daughter is just 1 year old.we currently live in the united arab emirates and its very hot,so cooler weather would be nice with some seasons.just the thought of living some where in Australia is exciting and we are very easy going.
> Thanks
> Mr P


Hi Mr P,

Well Victoria has all the seasons, it can get hot in the summer (40 degs) but lasts for a few days. We then get a bit of respite with a temperature drop and then it gets hot again. Melbourne weather has been likened to Scottish weather, you can get all 4 seasons in one day!! Can be quite unpredictable. We do have beaches but not to the scale of the Sunshine Coast and around that area.

The hottest places are around the Darwin area (never dips really below 30 degs even in winter), northern QLD around Cairns and down to Townsville (tropical) - can get very hot for a longer period of time than Victoria. Very humid in the summer. Nights can be very uncomfortably hot.

Perth is also hot, but not as humid as Cairns. Lots of beaches. 

The southern part of NSW has generally milder weather.

There's loads of info on the net.

Dolly


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Mr P,

You mentioned overweight can be a problem?? rings bells.. I am overweight with a BMI of 39 but my BMI was 49 and i am down 50 kgs in 15 months. i got Laproscopic Banding done 15 months ago and my weight is dropping. What I heard was that overweight isnt a disease and they do not consider being Over weight as a threat to their country. 
Is being over weight really an issue? I guess by the time we apply (our skill assessment is positive) for the visa I would be down 20 more KGS.

Further on, what all medical tests do they do? 

Anj


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

and Yeh, from what I have read, Canberra is relatively cold through the year. My friends in Brisbane said Canberra is heaven, and it is not more than 25-30 mins from the sea. 
Next in line is Melbourne where it is cold and hot all at the same time.. cold one moment and Hot the other.. Is that right Dolly?
Anj


----------



## Mr P (Jun 10, 2008)

*No problem*

Hi Anj,first of all well done on your weight loss.Im sure it will not be a problem, keep up the good work your heading in the right direction.Just check you pulse and blood pressure is ok before you go for the medical,they also require chest X-rays.Make sure these are very good quality and you are not wearing any jewelery and your hair is up.My wife had to go for further X-rays for this reason.
Dont worry im sure it isnt going to be a problem.


----------



## Mr P (Jun 10, 2008)

*medical tests*

Hi again Anj.
the medical is nothing unusual.
Urine,height,weight,blood pressue,x-rays and they talk through your medical form that you take with you.You can download the medical form from the internet or i could e-mail it to you.I was terrified but it was nothing to worry about.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Mr P said:


> Hi again Anj.
> the medical is nothing unusual.
> Urine,height,weight,blood pressue,x-rays and they talk through your medical form that you take with you.You can download the medical form from the internet or i could e-mail it to you.I was terrified but it was nothing to worry about.


 Everyone here is terrified of anything and everything, probably that is the reason we are writing here at this forum. . But tell you what, I am from an English medium school, the fluency is good enough and I am terrified of the IELTS exam. . Rest all I feel fine, I mean the medical isnt what I am concerned about a wee bit., But thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Mr P said:


> Hi Anj,first of all well done on your weight loss.Im sure it will not be a problem, keep up the good work your heading in the right direction.Just check you pulse and blood pressure is ok before you go for the medical,they also require chest X-rays.Make sure these are very good quality and you are not wearing any jewelery and your hair is up.My wife had to go for further X-rays for this reason.
> Dont worry im sure it isnt going to be a problem.


Well I certainly take all the compliments coming with regard to my weight loss. The pulse and the BP isnt an issue as well. I think I am doing fine and it is routine for me to check my BP, Blood count, Calcium and the pulse. As for the X-ray, I got my gall bladder removed around the same time as my banding and the doc said you are in perfect shape, thanks to all the workout that I have done in 31 years of my life. . So you are form UAE, originally form there or from elsewhere?

Thanks again, Its such a boost.


----------



## Mr P (Jun 10, 2008)

im from england originally,i left england 7years ago.something i wanted to do for a long time.I live and work in abu dhabi and have made many friends from india,phillipines,sri lanka and other parts of the world.I enjoy my time here but i feel the need to get back to an english speaking country where i can settle into a more normal way of life for both me and my family.I have worked with australians for a while and it just feels the right move for us.they are great peolple from a great place.
Keep up the good work.




anj1976 said:


> Well I certainly take all the compliments coming with regard to my weight loss. The pulse and the BP isnt an issue as well. I think I am doing fine and it is routine for me to check my BP, Blood count, Calcium and the pulse. As for the X-ray, I got my gall bladder removed around the same time as my banding and the doc said you are in perfect shape, thanks to all the workout that I have done in 31 years of my life. . So you are form UAE, originally form there or from elsewhere?
> 
> Thanks again, Its such a boost.


----------



## sarahtemple (Jun 8, 2008)

*More info please!*

Hi Mr P,

My partner and i are at the begining stages of the visa application and have an agent based in Melbourne working for us. I have a few questions to ask about the process and what we can expect. We are applying for the skilled independant visa.

Alan, my partner is a lift engineer and he is also on the demand list, he has 10years experience with all the relevant certificates etc, how long did it take for a reponse from the TRA? Once we have a response, do we go onto the forms you mentioned? Also with regards to the police checks, i grew up in Cape Town, South Africa, i am a British resident but will i need to gain clearance from SA? 

With regards to the medical checks, what sort fo tests did they conduct and how did you go about finding a doctor? I am pregnant at the moment and will be due in December, i am guessing we will need to wait for baby to be born until i can undertake the medical if it means i need xrays etc! Also we have a two year old, wil he also need to be tested? Sorry, so many questions! 

Its always reassuring that others have been there and done it though!

Sorry to bombard you! Congratulationson receiving your visa and hope to har from you soon.

Sarah and family


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Sarah, 

Here are the answers to the ones I can answer 



sarahtemple said:


> Also with regards to the police checks, i grew up in Cape Town, South Africa, i am a British resident but will i need to gain clearance from SA?


The police checks are required from the country that you have been living in.
So yes if you're in SA then you will need from them there. Depending on how long you've been there you may need them from the UK too. The checks are not clearance but just checking what you have on your police record. 



sarahtemple said:


> With regards to the medical checks, what sort fo tests did they conduct and how did you go about finding a doctor?


Mr P has gone through the checks in this post (see higher up) and you get a list of panel doctors and you select one from the list. They only have certain doctors that can do the medical checks. 

We've all been through or are going through this process. and we all asked lots of questions too 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## NELBHOY (Jun 13, 2008)

I think I have just read my own post!!! I too am a licenced aircraft engineer with 18yrs experience(BA sept '89 apprentice intake). We are also un-decided as to where to settle due to the job situation. The only difference is that we are at the very start of the visa process. Is a skills assessment the 1st step on the ladder to a visa? Mr. P, do you have a rough idea as to annual salary for an avionic LAE with B737-3/4/5/6/7/8/900, A318,19,20,21 & B757/767 types? Sorry for all the questions but am new to this.


----------



## Mr P (Jun 10, 2008)

*Dear NElLBHOY*

This is spooky i must admit.I started at Rolls Royce technical college in 89.Yes your on the right path.Realistically it will take you roughly 2 years to complete everything from start to finish.Thats roughly how long it took me (so many documents to acquire) and i used an agent to guide me in the right direction.There is lots of Avio work at the moment.A good oz friend advised me that 70,000 would be a comfortable wage for engineers.thats oz dollars.I just started seriously looking for work this week and have 2 interviews lined up already.Im A&C with uk caa,ease,uae gcaa license with A300,330 and 340.
Good luck and keep in touch.


----------



## NELBHOY (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks for the swift reply Mr.P. Thought the salary was a bit higher than that according to the airmech website, but suppose it varies depending where you are. Better start looking at cheaper houses!!!


----------



## enny09 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi, i m new searching in this web. I m looking for expatriate friends who can help me to looking for job with full visa sponsor. I m from Indonesia & looking for job as secretary or administration. thx u


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi enny09,

Weren't you looking for jobs in Singapore?

The reason I mention it is that this is the Australian forum...you'd be better off asking again on the Singapore forum (unless you've changed your mind!).

Dolly


----------



## sunny9208 (Feb 7, 2009)

*Mr P;*

Mr P;
Sorry picking your brains.
sir, i am associate engineer in aero jet engine technology only and working in government department from 18 years including diploma 3years period and on job training and o level for particular aircraft, also done NDI course, SOAP course, Boroscope inspection of f-16 aircraft engine and fuel quality control course and quality assurance / quality control course from F-16 Field training department,
my question is this that if i send documents to TRA with all courses and diplomas (not licensed as international engineer and diploma only in aero jet engine and experience on fighter aircrafts) then what will be the decision of TRA and which class of visa is suitable for me 175 or 176 because on the web site of WA the sponsored visa class is available and my skill also in demand at that site.
is there any way to apply without IELTS result sheet.
my wife was infected by hepatitis C and she is now negative after complete treatment, but whenever she get a simple test that will come positive and if that will be verified by detailed test with ELISA method then that will be negative, which type of medical done by board.
Best regards
Sunny


----------

